# A Reformed & Baptistic Perspective on God's Covenants



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 21, 2011)

SGCB has new title by Greg Nichols coming out on a Baptist approach to Covenant Theology. It looks very promising. 





Does anyone know anything about Mr. Nichols? I am not familiar with him.


----------



## JML (Sep 21, 2011)

This is a short bio:

Reformed Baptist Seminary - Home - Graduate Profile: Gregory Nichols, Master of Divinity (M.Div.)


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2011)

I just got an email from Solid Ground Christian Books (the publisher) that the book has arrived today. 

Today is the last day for the pre-pub price of $19.75. After midnight it goes up to $23.95.

SGCB | Book Search



​​* COVENANT THEOLOGY*​​​_A Reformed and Baptistic Perspective on God's Covenants_​​​by Greg Nichols​​​​​​*PROOF COPY ARRIVED MONDAY,*​​​*AND IT EXCEEDED OUR EXPECTATIONS!*​​​​​​"There has been an urgent need for Reformed Baptists to produce a work on the covenants. I am so thankful that Greg Nichols has engaged this very weighty work. It is a very timely addition on a vitally important topic and adds much to a growing Reformed Baptist literary body." - *James R. White,* Alpha and Omega Ministry, author of numerous books, including 'Pulpit Crimes', published by Solid Ground 

"Baptists who embrace their historic Calvinistic and Covenantal roots have long since needed a robust and comprehensive treatment of Covenant Theology that includes the nuanced interpretations of the biblical covenants that a baptistic hermeneutic requires. This treatment by Greg Nichols does just that and more. As a devotee of the Westminster tradition (including its chapter, 'On God's Covenant with Man'), I differ here and there; sometimes significantly so. But there is so much to applaud in this volume and Baptists will do well to read this volume carefully and with much gratitude. A splendid achievement. I, for one, will insist that my Presbyterian students read it." *- Derek W. H. Thomas,* Distinguished Visiting Professor of Systematic and Historical Theology, RTS, Minister of Preaching and Teaching, First Presbyterian Church, Columbia, SC, Editorial Director, Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals 

"The Old Testament was inspired by the Spirit of God. It is certainly a record of what is true, of creation, fall, and the promise of the Messiah. There is the whole machinery of redemptive anticipation that God set up with his old covenant people. What of family life? What of the children of believers? Their sons are no longer to be circumcised. What is the status of the sons and daughters of believers under the new covenant? Such questions are fascinating and Baptists are asking them and seeking answers. Hence the appearance of this book which comes out of many years of thought and preparation by Greg Nichols and has been eagerly anticipated by the gospel church. May it do much good. May we all look again at the Scriptures and find a new help in understanding them in this satisfying and provocative volume." - *Geoff Thomas,* Pastor of Alfred Place Baptist Church in Aberystwyth, Wales

"Greg Nichols has done a wonderful job of articulating a genuinely reformed and baptistic model of covenant theology. The fruit of decades of study and teaching on his subject, this volume should be read by all who want to understand the proper framework of divine revelation. My counsel to all ministerial students is 'Tolle lege' (take up and read)." *- Dr. Robert P. Martin,* Emmanuel Reformed Baptist Church, Seattle, WA, Author of _A Guide to the Puritans_



INTRODUCTION

*PART 1 THE REFORMED THEOLOGY OF GOD'S COVENANTS*
Chapter 1 The Westminster and London Confessions
Chapter 2 John Gill on God's Covenants
Chapter 3 Charles Hodge on God's Covenants
Chapter 4 Robert Lewis Dabney on God's Covenants
Chapter 5 Dutch Calvinists on God's Covenants
Chapter 6 Summary of the Classic Reformed Doctrine
Chapter 7 Contemporary Modifications

*PART 2 A BIBLICAL EXPOSITION OF GOD'S COVENANTS*
Chapter 8 An Overview of the Biblical Testimony
Chapter 9 The Covenant of Grace
Chapter 10 The Noahic Covenants
Chapter 11 The Abrahamic Covenant
Chapter 12 The Mosaic (old) Covenant
Chapter 13 The Davidic Covenant
Chapter 14 The New Covenant
Chapter 15 The Messianic Covenant

CONCLUSION: Practical Application of God's Covenants
APPENDIX 1: The Eternal Counsel of Redemption
APPENDIX 2: The Adamic Covenant
BIBLIOGRAPHY


* THIS IS A 384 PAGE SMYTH-SEWN HARDCOVER VOLUME*


*List Price: $35.00*​​*Last Day Pre-Pub Price: $19.75*​​*Starting Tonight at Midnight $23.95*​​​​*[URL="http://r20.rs6.net/tn.jsp?llr=cbqsibcab&et=1107749964960&s=7386&e=001CNDD_9vLXspFfS1fsqd4FO2iWR8vFNmAbJ_IyTPByMpjUOLv9xpFLnCIoSRwUc_x1CTmNzrqVyaOVsX9vRh1mLTgTz90aZp3OKa-UWoxmjR553kK9MuUh_Um7GTf7zgV5_SHvljK2rtM4iKM49mpe1wfhmD8VYliDwJLJfjhbhNAK3v0yeMvcA=="]View and Order*​​​​


[/URL]

http://www.solid-ground-books.com/search.asp?searchtext=Greg+Nichols


----------



## bug (Sep 21, 2011)

We have waited a long time (since Nehemiah Coxe) for this


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 21, 2011)

Much of what is found in the book I would imagine can be listend to online here. Other sermons can be listened to here.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 21, 2011)

I find it interesting, and a tad bit humorous, that in Part 1 only one of the voices is Baptist.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 21, 2011)

Just a sprinkling?!


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, he was a fellow elder with Al Martin.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 21, 2011)

From what I understand he doesn't affirm the Covenant of Works but affirms the Covenant of creation. We had a small discussion about this on the RBList. I had to ask what the difference was. From what I understand Nichols thinks the doctrine of the Covenant of Works fosters the error that the Mosaic Covenant calls humans to earn eternal life by keeping God's commandments. And he wanted to avoid that. I clarified that from one of his Professors.


----------



## JM (Sep 21, 2011)

> Chapter 2 John Gill on God's Covenants



see Of the Acts and Works of God


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is what was told to me. It is supposed to be out of the book. 



> We should use caution with the term covenant “_of works_.” It could give the false impression that God condemns or justifies every human on the basis of his own personal deeds. In fact, the representative deeds of Adam and Christ are the basis of condemnation and justification. This has fostered the error that the Mosaic covenant calls every human to earn eternal life by keeping God’s commandments. For this reason, at least in part, Professor Murray prefers _Adamic Administration_. Yet, this term has over 300 years of confessional prominence. If we just jettison it, we could give the false impression that we reject Adam’s representative headship. So, if we use this term, we should use caution, qualification, and explanation....​
> 
> What is the upshot? The evidence supports the conclusion that this prohibition was covenantal. It conveys implicitly to Adam God’s solemn pledge or covenant. Thus, I prefer to call it the “_Adamic covenant_.” The Westminster Standards also used “_covenant of life_,” which is preferable to covenant of works. Pastor Robert Fisher called it the “_Creation Bond_,” Robertson, the “_Covenant of Creation_,” and Murray, the “_Adamic Administration_.” I have no objection to any of these. Each expresses an aspect of truth. It seems prudent to me not to insist on only one term for this representative prohibition.
> ​



I disagree with his statement that this term Covenant of Works has fostered the error that the Mosaic covenant calls every human to earn eternal life by keeping God’s commandments. For one thing the Mosaic is purely an administration of the Covenant of Grace and it nowhere offers eternal life based upon the fulfillment of the Mosaic nor the Law in my opinion.

This was my reply to the above clarification actually. 

When people are skiddish concerning the Covenant of Works it just ruffles my feathers a bit. Not in anger but the red flags start to go up. Especially when I consider the doctrines concerning the Two Adam's and the Person and Work of Christ. (It also seems to negate the passive and active obedience of Christ in fulfilling the requirements of the Law) I don't see how this doctrine of the Covenant of Works fosters the error that the Mosaic Covenant calls any human to earn eternal life by keeping God's commandments. The Covenant of Works and the Mosaic Covenant are entirely two different things. For one thing the Mosaic Covenant is purely and administration of the Covenant of Grace. The Law that the Covenant of Works was based upon is not reinstated as a Covenant of Works in the Mosaic. If it was there wouldn't be any call for repentance or paschal lamb observances. There would just be death. And we all know that happened in Adam once for all. It is not repeatable. So I find that fear to be unsubstantiated.

Even if it could be misapplied that wouldn't negate what is true. As Richard Tallach noted a while back, "The natural man could turn the New Covenant into a Covenant of Works." We see it happen all the time. 

BTW, I found this very helpful when considering Paul's referencing Leviticus 18:5 in Romans 10:5.
http://patrickspensees.wordpress.com/2011/08/09/pauls-use-of-lev-185-in-rom-105/


----------



## deleteduser99 (Sep 22, 2011)

He was an elder at Trinity Baptist Church in Montville, NJ for several years alongside Al Martin, yes. Currently he pastors at Grace Immanuel Reformed Baptist here in Grand Rapids, MI (which is where I am in attendance). He taught at the Trinity Ministerial Academy as well. I've sat through his Sunday School series done in the past year covering assurance, and he's preaching Romans at this time. As far as the book goes, you will not be disappointed. He does very high quality work.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 22, 2011)

Let me also add that I don't want to trash the book. This was brought up in a discussion somewhere else and from what I understand the book is very good and comes highly recommended. I am just a bit jealous for the doctrine concerning the Covenant of Works. Especially in light of what Christ did for us and what is imputed to us. I believe it is good language and is most biblical. That is why our confessions use the terminology. Many give the book a two thumbs up. The Reformed Baptist have needed a good book on Covenant Theology to define their position so it should hold a very welcome place in the field of study.


----------



## bug (Sep 22, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> I find it interesting, and a tad bit humorous, that in Part 1 only one of the voices is Baptist.



Its a fair reflection of where most of the work in this area comes from. Sadly we reformed baptists have lacked a good work devoted to the covenant since Coxe, whose work (by the way) includes A huge section from Owen's commentary on Hebrews. The reality is that baptist covenant theology shares many similarities with presbyterain and congregational covenant theology, these are the blocks it is built upon. If we do understand that foundation, we will not properly understand the baptist position. And sadly, my experience is, that many baptists do not and this open them up to alrage numbers of errors, eg dispensationalism.


----------

